# الذ حلا وكب كيك وكوكيز بشكل حلوو وسعر حلوو



## خوخه انا (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ميزي مناسبتك بالذذ انواع الحلويات والكيك والكوكيز وباحلا الاشكال....
قروب بارتي شوب متخصصين بانواع الحلويات والكيك والكوكيز ....
كب كيك للحفلات والمناسبات وبجميع النكهات(شوكلت ,فانيلا,ريد فيلفيت,ستروبري,اوريو,مارس,...)
,,للزواجات والخطوبات وللاستقبال,للولاده,وحفلات التخرج والزينه ..تطلبين الشكل اللي انتي حابته ونكتب لك عليه اسماء او حروف حسب رغبتك والشكل اللي يناسبك,...خلي حفلتك ومناسبتك مميزه باشكال كب كيك وكوكيز مميزه خاصه لك وطعم لذيــــــذ..
وايضا نسوي لك كب كيك صغار للفوندو وتجهيز بوفيه الفوندو..للصغار والكبار
وكذلك كوكيز وانواع حلا كثيرره.............راسلينا عالايميل وراح ارسل لك القائمه للحلا كامله....
وايضا نبيع بلونات هيليوم مستورده من امريكا عاليه الجوده وباسعار ارخص من المحلات واشكال مميزه وكثيره
لاهل الشرقيه.. الخبر..الدمام..والاحساء..
اما باقي المدن فالتوصيل عن طريق الشحن
الرقم :
0565659789
الرقم مخصص للنساء فقط...
للطلب عبر الايميل
[email protected]
وهذي عينات صور من شغلنا (كانت طلبيه لولادة بنووته)
ولمشاهدة المزيد ارسلوا لي رساله على الايميل
http://up.arab-x.com/Sep11/f5y81797.jpg
http://up.arab-x.com/Sep11/7Ku81797.jpg
http://up.arab-x.com/Sep11/29X81797.jpg
قروب الفيس بوك
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------

